# Delta 36-979 with Biesemeyer Fence for $500 on Craigslist. Good deal?



## JoshuaWhite1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post to this forum, which I have been using for research for about a year now. I found a Delta 36-979 on Craigslist for $500 with a Biesemeyer fence, as well as Biesemeyer right hand table extension. Is this still a good deal, or should I look into a newer saw? All the reviews say this is a pretty decent saw, but I'm concerned there might be better options now. $500 is about the top of my budget right now.

Any thoughts?

Thanks for your time!

Joshua White


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Biesemeyer fence is sure nicer than any fence you'll find on a $500 new saw and it has cast iron wings IIRC, but I'd be more comfortable with $425-$450 for a used contractor saw with an outboard motor, no riving knife, and no warranty.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Older saws are fine except for the riving knife issue… which
interestingly is leading, in my opinion, to the dumping of lots
of cabinet saws onto the secondhand market as pro shops
upgrade to riving knife models for insurance reasons.

I see cabinet saws for sale on my local CL for less than $500
on a regular basis. I'm not saying the contractor saw would
not be a good saw for you, but do understand there are
plenty of heavier-duty saws available in the same price range.


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

I paid $300 a couple years ago for the same saw, but with the T2 fence. The Biesemeyer is an upgrade, but I wouldn't pay an extra $200 for it. I'd say $400 would be more reasonable.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the same saw but with a T2 fence and love it. It cuts true and treats me well even though I abuse it daily.

I'd try for $450.


----------



## JoshuaWhite1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I think I'll try to renegotiate towards $400 to $450. I have been researching some other saws, and may just continue saving up and get a cabinet saw or a hybrid.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

If you have the room get the cabinet saw there are $500 cab saws on CL all the time. I have a Rigid TS 3650 but only because I have space issues it cuts almost as well as any cab saw but is lacking the power and oomph of a true cab saw and I would have a true cab saw if I had the room.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Kickback - Your TS3650 with the motor hanging out the back actually takes up a larger footprint than a cabinet saw with the standard rails. The table surfaces are roughly the same - 27" deep x 40"-44" wide. Cabinet saws and hybrids are the way to go if you're short on space.


----------



## MorleyMike (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm looking for riving knife and blade guard for 36-979 left tilt table saw without any luck are there any suggestions,also would like one cast iron wing.thanks for the info.what is a good upgrade from this saw have had good luck with this model but now have more space in workshop.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Mike you might want to start a new thread. This one is 7 years old, under the posters names is the date they posted.


----------

